# Lionel 681 Not Puffing?



## JohnnyM.B (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello friends, 

I have seem to come across a problem with my Lionel 681. Now it will create smoke when given power, very well in fact, but it will not puff as it is running. I took it apart myself to see if it was an obvious fix, but from what I'm guessing it looks like a metal bar hits the bottom of the device that emits the smoke launching it out. So if there is smoke and the bar is tapping the bottom, I would presume it should work, but alas no.

So obviously there is something I am missing. If someone can enlighten me on how this works it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

The lever is run by a cam on the lead driver axle which activates the piston up and down. Since it smokes but doesn't puff there are a couple things to check. Both involve dis-assembly. First is check that the passage between the piston and smoke chamber is clear, a paperclip should pass through easily, I have a set of acetylene torch tip cleaners for that. Second, make sure the piston is actually moving up and down freely and not sticking. I'll also suggest adding part #2026-44 return spring to the unit. It aids in making sure the piston returns properly and quiets the operation a bit. I'm presently getting ready to rehab a rather rough 681 in the near future.

Here's a link to Olsens site, the 671 and 681 are virtually identical, the major difference being magnatraction.
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/671-47.htm

Carl


----------



## JohnnyM.B (Dec 22, 2012)

I had actually already checked that by running minimum power through the track and barely lifting it off the track. It works just fine. I will go ahead and check the passage then. This problem occurred though after I had left it sitting on powered track as I was fixing up some passenger cars and thought it wouldn't affect the unit.

**Update**
After looking through the manual you posted I understand what piston you are talking about. Strangely enough I never saw it when I took it apart for the first time. I guess it might have fallen off somewhere when running.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the piston is missing, that clearly explains why it's not puffing!  Parts are generally available for most PW stuff, try Jeff at The Train Tender. great guy and very helpful.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

The puff piston can stick so it may be there but stuck inside the housing. When you repair the smoke unit install a small spring to prevent the piston from sticking.

I have upgraded my runner locos to liquid smoke something I strongly recommend when you work on a smoke unit. Conversion kits are readily available for under $10. These usually include a small spring you can install inside the puff piston to prevent sticking. After conversion try some Megasmoke fluid with your 681. It will smoke better than new.


----------



## JohnnyM.B (Dec 22, 2012)

That was exactly the problem, Areizman. Stupid thing must have gotten itself stuck in there while it was sitting. Puffing like a dream now, especially since it already had the liquid smoke conversion. It's one of my favorite locomotives to see pulling the Chatum, Maplewood and Hillside passenger cars.


----------



## stevetil (Sep 6, 2011)

Now wait a sec!
Why would a steam *turbine* engine puff in the first place?
Seems it ought to emit a steady flow of steam, there are no pistons.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Heh Heh. Exactly!  Oh and the prototype had 4 smokestacks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

See the new Lionel Legacy S2 Turbine for a pretty accurate rendition of the engine. For a prototype that only had a single one built, there sure have been a lot of models done of it!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks in great shape Johnny. :smilie_daumenpos:

But by your picture I see no smoke at all.:dunno:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad it's fixed, it's one of my favorite engines also.


----------

